# Aqua EL



## rodoselada (8 Dec 2014)

I started a setup for some time but I had no device to get some pictures.


Aquael Aquarium 30L (30 * 30 * 35)
Seachem Flourite substrate
Seachem fertilizer
Sun Sun HW 603b external canister filled with Bio Ceramic Media
pressurized Co2
1*6w Led Aquael
2*11W Led Arcadia


plant
blyxa japonica, elatrine triandra, didiplis diandra, staurogyne, eleocaris parvula, Rotala sp II, Alternanthera reineckii, Pogostemon Helfer, Pogostemon erectus





http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a479/rodoselada/411_zpsb3ea055d.jpg
http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a479/rodoselada/405_zps7dbfd6a2.jpg
http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a479/rodoselada/422_zpsdf32642f.jpg


----------



## Mark Livermore (9 Dec 2014)

Love the stumps!


----------



## rodoselada (14 Dec 2014)

pictures taken today, tomorrow we trimming


----------



## rodoselada (15 Dec 2014)

Thanks guys, today I trimmed and tomorrow to put pictures


http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a479/rodoselada/IMAG0146_zps8917755e.jpg


----------



## nayr88 (2 Jan 2015)

Hi welcome aboard 

Very nice scape you've put together. 
+1 for the stumps too. 


Thread needs to be moved to the journals area though. PM a mod and ask it to be moved mate, your get much better response that way.


----------



## rodoselada (4 Jan 2015)

thank you!


----------



## rodoselada (13 Jan 2015)




----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jan 2015)

Moved to the Planted Tank Galley.

Cheers,


----------



## rodoselada (14 Jan 2015)

thank you Ceg!


----------



## rodoselada (8 Feb 2015)

after trimming


----------



## rodoselada (18 Mar 2015)

new picture


----------



## rodoselada (29 Mar 2015)

29.3.15


----------



## karla (29 Mar 2015)

Very pretty.


----------

